# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Do i have what it takes?

## SexyBigpapapump

hey whatsup guys , ive been trying to think of what i wanted to do with BB because im getting bored just working out so i think i wanto start getting serious.. Diet/Wo etc..
my story is i eat like shit but workout very hard im strong as an ox.. Best lifts is Db spress 105's for x6 BP 375 x1 squat 315x3 deadlift 335 x6 bover row 225x6
I was just wondering if i put effort and time into a clean diet id beable to start a bb future from my base
i just cant pass up icecream and cali's tho lol..
Stats

age 20
weight 185
height 5'9.5
arms 16.5
chest 45
waist 32 
wheels 24
calves 15
bf what do u think?
Critique away honest the better i plan on staying natural till 24ish
right now supplements are as follows

----------


## terraj

Hard to tell really. Give your self a couple of years of hard training and a great diet and see where you end up....

I will say that if you need other people to tell you can....you more then likely won't

----------


## Kawigirl

IMO.....you eat like crap...nope..not a chance in hell to compete. You clean up your habits....perhaps. Yet you still need some gains before leaning down to 3 or 4% bf and stepping on a stage. 

Lats and traps need work, legs have a good sweep to them now (advice...judges like freaky legs on guys), and more girth in the chest and shoulders. 
Year after year you'll see what you need to work on. 

But without dedication to diet....never gonna happen. To get to that level.....your dieting is 12, 16...20 weeks out; its probably about 90% of all training to step on stage.
I guess that is the big question you need to ask yourself. Can you be that dedicated to eating?

----------


## FireGuy

^^100% spot on assessment and advice.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

okay.. so i need to clean diet then start getting serious... Any good natural supplements you can give advice about? creatine? anything of that sort... never done any of that

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

okay.. so i need to clean diet then start getting serious... Any good natural supplements you can give advice about? creatine? anything of that sort... never done any of that

----------


## big_ron

Body build because you love to, not because you want to become world number 1. its seems if we said, no you dont have what it takes then you wouldnt try.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Supplements are just that supplements to ones nutrtional and training program, first get your eating tight, then your training and then you can think about supplements. Good luck.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

i think i wrote the title wrong its not that i want you guys to tell me i can then i will and opposite i guess what i was askign was like is my base a good starting point.. because im one who nos that bodybuilding is all about genetics... and still its alot of politics and what not 
for instance phil heath i think is one of the most genetically gifted bb of all time but his posing routine and the political pov of it he had no chance to win mr o last year.. idk ! im going to try i love the sport and i wanto suceed in it... Im going to visit with inbf champ next week one of my bb buddy hooked me up with a 1on1 with him.. So ill let cha guys no what happens..

Hes goin to get my diet in check... im trying to eat as shitty as possible right now till then so i can get it outa my system..

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

like i feel my genetics are in my legs ( i never work them out and there big ) and my arms cause the peak is high and formed

----------


## Far from massive

I agree with what everyone has posted but while you legs are big ( as Kawigirl said "have a good sweep to them") the fact that you do not work them out shows. Its hard to tell because of the angle of the picture but it looks as if you calves may be very underdeveloped and also like you may be slew footed? though hopefully thats just because you have your feet pointed outward to emphasize your vastus lateralis? Anyway if you are staying away from legwork to avoid problems with symetry due to their size I think that is a mistake. Instead keep in mind it take years to address lagging calves so start working them right away and for the upper legs if you are worried about size concentrate your routine on definition and separation.

By the way great to hear you plan to stay natural for a couple of years, spend that time working on your diet, lats, traps and shoulders and adding definition to your upper legs and size to your calves and then when you should have a great base to take full advantage of the juice.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

thanks alot for the input.. yea i dont wanto be one of those guys who jump to the juice because they have it infront of them but arent ready.. if im going to gear iw anto be at my max potential so i can use the gear for all of its worth.. if that makes sense. because i no from friends and lookn at other people if you dont hav a great base on the start of it after your cycles done ur gunna be back at nothin...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey i think you have a great base i started out under 140lbs, competed at 176 with 4%BF and off season was around 210-215lbs so 75lbs gains in few years is what i achived i don't have same desire any more but you can do it...so go get it if you want it...

----------


## layeazy

Decent physic if your serious start working the calves try and get them similar size of your biceps keeping the body more proportion.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

Im starting my day tmorow as day 1 new man.. Im doing a Am : Chest/Back workout Pm: Quad/Calv
Wish me luck and thanks for the advise every1

----------


## FireGuy

If you can train chest and back in the same workout you probably arent training hard enough. If you can do that then come back to the gym and train legs you DEFINATELY are not training hard enough. That's a very ill conceived layout.

----------


## SlimmerMe

IMO I think he has a good base....especially upper body

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

i train harder then ever right now to were i cant breath and i almost passed out yesterday .. Im following Arnolds routine.. I stuidied this sh1t for along time.. Bodybuilders from the 60-80s did a 2 day split Chest/Back Mon/We/Fri - And pm workout was legs
Then Tue/Thur shoulders/arms.. and cardio at night.. i can tell you so far after 2days morning workout ive never had better pumps and ive never been so fing tired in my life.. These are the best workouts im getting so far.. Not to mention today after arms i was more vasculer and pumped i was pushing 17'' arms after todays workout i was engourged with blood lol *** just this past decade bodybuilders have been doing the 1 bodypart try the 2 day split ull feel insane.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

"If you can train chest and back in the same workout you probably arent training hard enough" just to say that is ridiculous tho btw.. lol Tell arnold/Columbo/Olivia etc that.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

My mon/wed/fri workout looks like this just fyi

Flat bench 15/10/8/8/2
ss
Front pullup 15/15/15/8/8

Include DB 15/15/10/10/6
ss
close grip pullup 10/10/10/10/10

FB flys 10/8/8/8
ss
Rows 12/12/10/10

Dips 15/15/15/15
ss
seated rows 12/10/8/2

Mind you im Benching repping 225/275/315/330
on incline aswell.. and rowing 135/185/225

my work ethic is hard and training harder than ever ill keep this post up til end of year ull c results..

pm workout is

squats 12/10/10/6 squating up 2 3 plates touching my azz to the floor 
hack squats 12/10/8/6
leg curl 10/10/10/10
hamstring curl same as that then 20 mins abs

----------


## FireGuy

> "If you can train chest and back in the same workout you probably arent training hard enough" just to say that is ridiculous tho btw.. lol Tell arnold/Columbo/Olivia etc that.


Sorry, you forgot to tell me you had Mr Olympia genetics.

----------


## FireGuy

> i train harder then ever right now to were i cant breath and i almost passed out yesterday .. Im following Arnolds routine.. I stuidied this sh1t for along time.. Bodybuilders from the 60-80s did a 2 day split Chest/Back Mon/We/Fri - And pm workout was legs
> Then Tue/Thur shoulders/arms.. and cardio at night.. i can tell you so far after 2days morning workout ive never had better pumps and ive never been so fing tired in my life.. These are the best workouts im getting so far.. Not to mention today after arms i was more vasculer and pumped i was pushing 17'' arms after todays workout i was engourged with blood lol *** just this past decade bodybuilders have been doing the 1 bodypart try the 2 day split ull feel insane.


BTW, there are quite a few things bodybuilders did in the 1960's that have been proven to be counterproductive. You keep doing chest, back and legs all in the same day 3 times every 5 days and tell me how that's working out for you a year or so from now.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> BTW, there are quite a few things bodybuilders did in the 1960's that have been proven to be counterproductive. You keep doing chest, back and legs all in the same day 3 times every 5 days and tell me how that's working out for you a year or so from now.


Very correct statement, BBers from the 70s routines were not that great only the once with great genetics survived the beyond volum workouts, there has been many discoveries in the feild of strength training and muscle stimulation and there are many techniques to stimulate muscle growth much more efficiently then the old Arnold routines from encyclopidia of Bodybuilding. However that being said all routines work, but most show deminishing returns in as little as 4 weeks and need to be changed up...you want a routine with high volume that works look into German Volume training, see if you can handle that...ohh and almost passing out does not you are training hard, training hard is defined by level of intensity and that has nothing to do with puking or passing out...

----------


## FireGuy

^^Thanks Mike.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

Well we will have to see ill let you no my results from it ? lol 
ill keep to it and i always check the scale and mirror to see if im losing muscle or gaining so ill letcha guys no if this isnt working for me... 
+ i wouldnt see anyhting bad with doing Chest/Back/legs twice a week considering they are large muscle groups..? is that wrong?

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

and you say bodybuilders from the 70s arent that great accept a few.. that was a complete Bs statement your comparing these guys that were closest thing to natural then any1 else.. Now days all Mr. O's inject HGH and HIGH dosages of steroids .. more then ever.. You cant compare the 2 - i also think bodybuilders form 60-70s have much better builds then bodybuilders now.. Now they all have bloated stomachs and no V shapes anymore there just HUGE.. just my op but the part about how much there juicing now isnt a op its a fact

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good luck to you and I hope you stay natural like you mentioned; since a natural foundation looks a heck of a lot better.

----------


## dec11

> i train harder then ever right now to were i cant breath and i almost passed out yesterday .. Im following Arnolds routine.. I stuidied this sh1t for along time.. Bodybuilders from the 60-80s did a 2 day split Chest/Back Mon/We/Fri - And pm workout was legs
> Then Tue/Thur shoulders/arms.. and cardio at night.. i can tell you so far after 2days morning workout ive never had better pumps and ive never been so fing tired in my life.. These are the best workouts im getting so far.. Not to mention today after arms i was more vasculer and pumped i was pushing 17'' arms after todays workout i was engourged with blood lol *** just this past decade bodybuilders have been doing the 1 bodypart try the 2 day split ull feel insane.


oh dear, you have much to learn about all this, you are arguing with a member who COMPETES and knows alot more than you. ive trained for 18yrs and can safely tell you your workout is ill conceived as FG pointed out and imho headed to injury

----------


## dec11

> If you can train chest and back in the same workout you probably arent training hard enough. If you can do that then come back to the gym and train legs you DEFINATELY are not training hard enough. That's a very ill conceived layout.


x2.......

----------


## GetSwole83

I can honestly say FG and lbsomeiron...wherever he may be as of late...won't stear you wrong...they helped me get my diet WAYYY into check and I am considering competing in a year or so. I had been out for so long I had forgotten a lot of the intracacies of the sport. Listen to 'em...your body will tell you they are RIGHT! I have seen amazing changes in 10 weeks just by taking their diet advice...let alone all the other advice.

----------


## jla1986

I only train one bodypart once a day and for good reason. Normally im sore for a good severl days, my theory is if im not sore i did not train hard enough. Also if i trained chest back and legs in one day i would be in the gym all day. Take the time to train one muscle group correctley before you try doing all sorts of crazy workouts.

----------


## SexyBigpapapump

im going back to 1 body part a day after
mod chest
tue back
we legs
thur shulder
fri arms
cardio in the am

----------


## jla1986

Thats a good routine that will help you get a better solid build but dont be afraid to mix it up and try new things. Remember over training can be worse than undertraining.

----------


## j.daddy

> my story is i eat like shit but workout very hard im strong as an ox.. Best lifts is Db spress 105's for x6 BP 375 x1 squat 315x3 deadlift 335 x6 bover row 225x6


Maybe try powerlifting,but bodybuilding is more about diet than training. Still Db press with 105 isn't that great. It seems like you have an issue with dedication to everything including training. You bench more than you squat, that doesn't make much sense.

----------


## boz

Your legs are beastly, but yeah gotta get that diet in check if you want to even contemplate competing.

----------


## vishus

looks like youve got everything under control, good luck with the diet, better to stay lean year around so when u do compete you wont have to diet for 18 weeks n starve yourself lol

----------


## hankdiesel

> i train harder then ever right now to were i cant breath and i almost passed out yesterday .. Im following Arnolds routine.. I stuidied this sh1t for along time.. Bodybuilders from the 60-80s did a 2 day split Chest/Back Mon/We/Fri - And pm workout was legs
> Then Tue/Thur shoulders/arms.. and cardio at night.. i can tell you so far after 2days morning workout ive never had better pumps and ive never been so fing tired in my life.. These are the best workouts im getting so far.. Not to mention today after arms i was more vasculer and pumped i was pushing 17'' arms after todays workout i was engourged with blood lol *** just this past decade bodybuilders have been doing the 1 bodypart try the 2 day split ull feel insane.


You have no chance of seeing gains training like this. The fact that you have "never been so fing tired" should give you a glue that you are overtraining. And yes, you should feel "insane" because I believe you are.

----------


## wizard

Don't let anyone on here or anywhere else tell you what you can or can't do...

----------


## FireGuy

> Don't let anyone on here or anywhere else tell you what you can or can't do...


Maybe you should reread the title of his thread, he is asking for opinions.

----------


## Buddhabody

Good luck to you man.......I will say that I train back/chest in the same workout.... I'm usually there for 2 hours taking rests between sets. However, I also train tri/bi's the same day and then legs and shoulders...My advice for you is to work on your chest, back, and calves and get some definition on those quads. Just my opinion.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

in the original post it says BP (bench press) 375 x1 is that correct?? thats a pretty heavy bench considering your dumbell press weight. good luck with it all..

i used to read in some of arnolds books where he would go into the woods with mates and drink beer and do 1000s of squats..... have you tried that yet...

----------


## brad1986

> Good luck to you man.......I will say that I train back/chest in the same workout.... I'm usually there for 2 hours taking rests between sets. However, I also train tri/bi's the same day and then legs and shoulders...My advice for you is to work on your chest, back, and calves and get some definition on those quads. Just my opinion.


for bulking up training chest and back prob isnt the most ideal. But it can still be done all depends on your goal. I like to super set and circut train chest and back together but thats normally just to change up my workout for a week or two then go back to regular split. Everybody has a diff opinion on training splits but truth is if you stop seeing gains then stop what your doing and change somthing. Whether training or diet

----------

